# SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB



## warchild (8. Dezember 2012)

*SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten die Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB zulegen. Allerdings verrichtet das schon etwas betagte ASUS P7P55D in meinem Rechner seinen Dienst. Da ich die SSD nicht ausbremsen möchte, will ich eine bootfähige Controller-Karte für PCI-E nachrüsten.

Kann mir da jemand Empfehlungen geben? 

LG


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Dann brauchst du aber einen Controller mit mehr als PCIe x1, idealerweise x4 - und natürlich einen entsprechenden freien 4xSlot, sonst wird die SSD immer ausgebremst.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Ich würde die SSD an den Sata 2 controller vom Chipsatz anschließen.
Klar ist sie beim Kopieren etwas langsamer aber den Unterschied merkst du in der Praxis nicht.
Zugriffszeiten und alles andere sind aber natürlich SSD Like. Daher lohnt es sich da schon.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Für das berühmte SSD-Feeling reichts - die optimale Höchstgeschwindigkeit kann man dann mit der nächsten Board/CPU-Kombo-Aufrüstung ausfahren.
Auf der jetzt noch vorhandenen verkrüppelten Board-Hardware ist der finanzielle Aufwand für einen nichtbremsenden Controller einfach zu hoch - dafür könnte man sich praktisch noch eine SSD leisten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Nebenbei ist keine PCIe Erweiterungskarte au dem markt soweit ich weiß, die die Leistung auch tatsächlich umsetzen kann. Selbst die PCIe x4 Varianten wie die Asus U3S6 sind wegen des "Umweges" bedeutend langsamer als native SATA6 Ports.

Wie Threshold schon sagte: Schließ die SSD an den SATA3 Post des Mainboards an und spar dir das Geld für eine Zusatzkarte.

Im gleichen Atemzug könntest du auch statt der 840er die 830er kaufen - die ist günstiger und (grade an einem SATA3 Port) genauso schnell wie die teure 840er.


----------



## Timsu (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist keine PCIe Erweiterungskarte au dem markt soweit ich weiß, die die Leistung auch tatsächlich umsetzen kann.


 
Da gibt es von LSI oder Adaptec schon einige Produkte.
Bei den Modellen mit mehreren GB Cache hat man auch noch einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub.


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

ich finde die samsung 840 Pro für das gebotene auch zu teuer, da reicht eine samsung 830 256GB, man spart einiges an geld und merkt in der praxis nichts. 
die 840 pro verbraucht bischen weniger, aber bei desktoprechnern nicht so wichtig. bei notebooks wegen Akku vielleicht wichtiger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*



Timsu schrieb:


> Da gibt es von LSI oder Adaptec schon einige Produkte.
> Bei den Modellen mit mehreren GB Cache hat man auch noch einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub.


 
Ok, bei mehreren GB Cache auf den Platinen kann ich mir das schon vorstellen - diese Controllerkarten dürften aber nicht wirklich günstiger sein als ein neues Mainboard


----------



## steinschock (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Ad on Karten beschleunigen nur Seq. daten die man eher selten braucht, dafür gibt es zusätzliche latenzen.

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, hab mir gerade erst die 830 geholt und an Sata2 (X58) angeschlossen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, bei mehreren GB Cache auf den Platinen kann ich mir das schon vorstellen - diese Controllerkarten dürften aber nicht wirklich günstiger sein als ein neues Mainboard



Oder eine zweite 840 Pro - damit könnte man dann RAIDen und käme auch mit SATA II auf die gewünschte sequentielle Geschwindigkeit. 
Zum neuen Board bräuchte es leider auch einen neuen Prozessor.


----------



## ich111 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Raid macht auch eher weniger Sinn, da man da nur die eher unwichtigen Sequentiellen Geschwindigkeiten auf kosten der Latenz erhöht und die Latenz ist das was die SSDs so schnell macht


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das oben ein Späßle war:
Das mit der Latenz - falls du damit Zugriffszeiten meinst - ist nicht pauschal, sondern vom verwendeten Controller abhängig, auch wenn es immer wieder gerne kolportiert wird, das es grundsätzlich so ist. 
Zumindest bei den benutzten Intelchipsatz-Controllern mit Softwarelösung bleibt die Zugriffszeit gleich bzw. bei HDDs, wo sich baugleiche Platten in der Hinsicht deutlicher unterscheiden können, gibt die Platte mit der langsamsten Zugriffszeit die Mindestzugriffszeit vor.
Und es gibt auch etliche Szenarien am PC, wo eine hohe Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nützlich und auch erwünscht ist. Beim Herumschieben oder Nachladen großer Dateien ist die Zugriffszeit eher unwichtig - wenn sie nicht grade heftigst defragmentiert sind.


----------



## warchild (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Das mit der Controller-Karte macht dann wohl weniger Sinn...

Ein neues Board samt Prozessor ists mir dann auch nicht wert, mein OC'ed i5-750 hält noch gut mit. Aber was haltet Ihr von der Samsung SSD 840 ohne Pro? Die 830 habe ich beispielsweise bei Alternate nicht mehr in 256 GB gefunden.


----------



## darksilver1 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*



warchild schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Das mit der Controller-Karte macht dann wohl weniger Sinn...
> 
> Ein neues Board samt Prozessor ists mir dann auch nicht wert, mein OC'ed i5-750 hält noch gut mit. Aber was haltet Ihr von der Samsung SSD 840 ohne Pro? Die 830 habe ich beispielsweise bei Alternate nicht mehr in 256 GB gefunden.


 
Ich habe hier ein X58 board also auch nur SATA II. Seit 2 Jahren benutze ich eine OCZ Vertex 2 und wollte jetzt auch noch ne weitere SSD kaufen. Habe mich aufgrund des Preises auch für ne Samsung 840 basic 250gb entschlossen, die in laufe der Woche ankommen sollte.

Laut den ganzen Test verliert man nicht wirklich an Tempo. Win 7 boot geht z.B. laut der c't bei einer 120gb Intel 330 SATA 6G in 16.9 sec und bei einer 120gb Intel 320 SATA II in 18.7sec bei anderen Test wie Anno 1404 gibt es überhaupt keinen Unterschied mehr.

Ich bin eher gespannt wie sich nach einigen Jahren die TLC NAND verhalten werden aber auch das sollte laut anandtech & co kein Problem sein.


----------



## warchild (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: SATA 600 Controller für Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256 GB*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe die SSD 830 256GB von Samsung eingebaut. Hängt am ersten Port meines P7P55D (müsste also der Intel-Controller sein?!) und kann sie leider nicht im AHCI-Modus laufen lassen. Vor der Installation von Windows gings mal gar nicht und hinterher auch mit vielem Getrickse (Treiber und RegKey nachträglich installieren) auch nicht... Hat jemand eine Idee?

Die Leistung schaut auch nich sooo dolle aus oder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------

